# Jaia Balances a Treat on His Nose



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always had trouble with the treat balancing trick because the dog always tried to grab the treat and I didn't have the patience to work with them on it, so today, I decided to start with something that doesn't have a smell. 

First, I C/T for just putting my finger on the bridge of Jaia's nose. Then I folded up a small piece of paper and put a little tape on it to stick to his nose. Using the clicker and treats, it was pretty easy to get him to stay still for that...










Then I turned the paper over so the tape was up. That encouraged him to hold still because only if it stayed on his nose did I give the C/T. If it slipped off, I said, "Uh-oh"! Once he started holding still to balance it, I started adding the cue (nose), because I could tell he understood what he was supposed to do.










Then I tried a few other items that were laying around, one of which was dental floss. LOL 










Finally, I slipped in a treat, using the cue and he didn't even budge. This was in our first session! I'm so proud of him. He's so smart! It's amazing how fast they can pick something up once they really understand the whole behavior marking thing.

(Don't mind his superfluous third and fourth ears. He's kind of embarrassed about them.)


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

That is great! Thank you, Jaia, for showing and for learning! You are such a great and handsome boy!

I tried it with a treat and it didn't work -- will do it this way! Can hardly wait to try it with Xargos!

Tanya


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I love him! He looks like he's concentrating so hard!! Well done, and I love the ear comment! Handsome fella, such rich color!


----------

